# S5 115U CPU942



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Servusla,
habe ein Problem mit der CPU.
Ich habe das Teil bei eBay ersteigert (schlagt mich nicht) inklusive EPROM.
Wenn ich die SPS mit gezogenem EPROM einschalte geht se auf Störung, warum, habe ich leider keine Ahnung (bei der alten 100U funzt das ja auch ohne EPROM). Schalte ich se mit gestecktem EPROM ein, geht die Störungs-LED aus. Will ich sämtliche in die CPU geladene Bausteine löschen, löscht er zwar einige aber nicht alle ...!?!?!?

Irgendwie überfordert mich das Teil ein wenig ... die 100U macht keine dieser Zicken.

Woran liegt es das ich die SPS nicht ohne EPROM betreiben kann ...???


Danke Euch.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Keiner nen TIPP für mich ...????


DANKE.


Gruß,
Markus


----------



## volker (10 Januar 2006)

normal muss die cpu auch ohne eprom laufen. 
hast du schon mal ein urlöschen gemacht?

am besten mit dem pg. 
theoretisch sollte der speicher auch bei batterie raus und netz aus leer werden. aber das ist nur theorie und klappt nicht immer.

warum geht die cpu denn in stop? lies mal den u-stack aus.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Programmiere das Teil über nen LAPTOP.
AG komplett gelöscht habe ich schon des öfteren, ne BufferBatterie habe ich nicht dazu ... muss ich noch besorgen.
Ich verstehe es auch nicht, die "ST" LED blinkt eben ständig und ich bekomme das Teil nicht in den RUN-Modus geschaltet.

Habe gestern mal den EPROM platt gemacht, brachte aber auch nischte.

KOMISCH KOMISCH ...!!!


Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Kai (10 Januar 2006)

Du kannst das Urlöschen auch direkt an der CPU machen.

Ich würde folgendes machen:

- Stromversorung ausschalten.

- EPROM-Modul ziehen.

*Urlöschen durch Schalter "Voreinstellung/Urlöschen" am Bedienfeld der CPU*

- Stromversorgung einschalten.

- CPU-Betriebsartenschalter auf STOP (ST) stellen.

- Schalter für "Voreinstellung/Urlöschen" auf Stellung "OR" drücken und gedrückt halten (wenn der Schalter nicht gedrückt wird, federt er automatisch auf Stellung "RE" zurück).

- Während der Schalter für "Voreinstellung/Urlöschen" auf Stellung "OR" gedrückt wird, gleichzeitig den CPU-Betriebsartenwahlschalter zweimal von "ST" auf "RN" schalten.

- Die STOP-LED erlischt kurzzeitig.

- Schalter für "Voreinstellung/Urlöschen" loslassen. Der Schalter federt automatisch in Stellung "RE" zurück.

Der interne Programmspeicher und ein eventuell gestecktes RAM-Modul (in CPU 941/CPU 942) sind nun urgelöscht. Nach Urlöschen testet die CPU ihren internen Programmspeicher. Im Fehlerfall flimmert die STOP-LED.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dagobert (10 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

in jedem Fall sollten Sie versuchen die CPU zunächst
OHNE Eprom in Run zu bringen.

Dazu Eprom ziehen, einschalten, urlöschen
anfordern und durchführen, CPU in Run schalten
und fertig. Das geht ganz ohne Programm.
Wenn nicht....wieder melden, dann liegt es an der Hardware.

mfG D. Börgmann


----------



## Kai (10 Januar 2006)

Die Handbücher für die S5-115U gibt es hier:

Automatisierungsgerät S5-115U

S5-115U (CPU 941/942/943/944) Operationsliste

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker (10 Januar 2006)

auf dem rack hast du eine stromversorgungsbaugruppe in die eine batterie muss.
bin jetzt im moment nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte sein das die cpu läuft nicht, wenn dort keine batterie drin steckt.

aber wie gesagt. was sagt denn der u-stack. da steht der fehler drin weshalb die cpu in stop geht.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*@KAI:* Du bist mein HELD ...!!!

Die CPU hat sich Urlöschen lassen und geht jetzt auch in den RUN-Modus ... allerdings muss ich diese Prozedur jedes Mal machen wenn die Spannung abgeschaltet wird ... liegt wahrscheinlich an der fehlenden Buffer Batterie, oder ...???


Gruß und SACKRISCHEN Dank ...

Markus


----------



## argv_user (11 Januar 2006)

Besorg Dir eine Batterie...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Bin ich schon am GOOGELN ...  :lol:


----------



## argv_user (11 Januar 2006)

Schau bei Reichelt.de, Suchwort TEKCELL, Rubrik Memopuffer.


----------



## volker (11 Januar 2006)

muss nicht unbedingt von siemens sein.

spannung: 3,6 V
durchmesser: 26 mm
höhe: 47 mm (ohne den + Pol nöppel)


----------



## endel (1 Februar 2006)

Die CPU hat sich Urlöschen lassen und geht jetzt auch in den RUN-Modus ... allerdings muss ich diese Prozedur jedes Mal machen wenn die Spannung abgeschaltet wird ... liegt wahrscheinlich an der fehlenden Buffer Batterie, oder ...???


noch ein kleiner Tip!!

Einige S5 CPU´s neigen dazu, nicht in den Run Modus zu gehen, wenn keine Pufferbatterie vorhanden ist. Das liegt dann daran, das der Wahlschalter auf Remanent (RE) steht. Wenn Ihr die CPU auf Nicht-Remanent (NE) stellt laufen sie auch so in den Run-Modus[/i]


----------

